# ENP Friday November 11



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice report Dave. Love fall fishing weather. Good to hear they are biting!😀


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice report!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Nice Report 👍😎 ,isnt that a Goliath Grouper ? They reall need to change the regs on those things that ones a good eating size, the larger ones are said to be tuff and full of Methylmercury......


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

As always a great time in the park with Dave!


----------



## cjshinn1 (May 29, 2012)

Hey Dave - I think I saw you guys at the mouth of the Lopez Friday morning. I passed by you guys in the yellow Gordon Waterman . Good seeing you on the water, keep the reports coming !


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

cjshinn1 said:


> Hey Dave - I think I saw you guys at the mouth of the Lopez Friday morning. I passed by you guys in the yellow Gordon Waterman . Good seeing you on the water, keep the reports coming !


How'd you do?


----------



## cjshinn1 (May 29, 2012)

We did ok. Ended up with around 7 medium snook and managed to only break two spinning rods, ha….that was a first. 
We spent half of the day trying out some new spots and they didn’t really produce much. It was my first time back down there since the hurricane and it was good to see places in Everglades City / Chokoloskee starting to open up again


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Silent Drifter said:


> Nice Report 👍😎 ,isnt that a Goliath Grouper ? They reall need to change the regs on those things that ones a good eating size, the larger ones are said to be tuff and full of Methylmercury......


No that's a Jewfish always has been always will be.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

*Goliath grouper, which were once known as jewfish*, can grow to more than eight feet in length and 800 pounds.😏


----------



## lipripper (Sep 9, 2015)

Juvie jewfish have started staking out some docks I fish. Couple months ago when I caught the first one, I kept telling that "snook" how he didn't get the genes. Instead of heading under the dock to break off he went for deeper water.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

We call them jewfish too. Rolls off the tongue better🤣


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Silent Drifter said:


> *Goliath grouper, which were once known as jewfish*, can grow to more than eight feet in length and 800 pounds.😏


Still a Jewish I don't care what the woke people call it.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Well i call them Hot Dogs ,But yall prolly call them Wieners cause it Rolls off the tongue Better 😅🤣😂


----------



## sgiberson (May 31, 2012)

Very nice. I spent that day out there with my family and found some Snook.


----------



## nickrouss (2 mo ago)

How do you loose lures to the mangroves??


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

nickrouss said:


> How do you loose lures to the mangroves??


Cast to hard...they end up deep in the trees.


----------



## nickrouss (2 mo ago)

That’s what push poles are for!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

nickrouss said:


> That’s what push poles are for!


And chainsaws!😉


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I believe that’s illegal….


The Fin said:


> And chainsaws!😉


But only if you get caught 🤣


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I did donate a Bow Saw to the park years ago. 
Had a place that was tough to get into. 
The opening seemed to get a little larger every weekend until it was passable.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

nickrouss said:


> How do you loose lures to the mangroves??


Lost a couple recently to really big snook that ate and then took me to the bushes!


----------

